
Ask HN: Could anyone recommend me a good book about website monetization? - simlevesque
Hello everybody. I&#x27;m about to publish a new website which will have good and useful content. I&#x27;d like to learn more about monetization strategies. Also, did things change much in the last 10 years ? If so, are there good recent books about the matter ?<p>Thank you very much.
======
monica_carol
Hey! I do not think that there is really a lot of decent books out there,
mostly blogs. Recently I started working with programmatic, so in the
frameworks of SSP the main aim is exactly monetization of a digital inventory
and attracting the audience to your website. So, if you are interested, you
can check out [https://smartyads.com/supply-side-
platform](https://smartyads.com/supply-side-platform).

------
taprun
My website petty much focuses on monetization strategies... Maybe start here:
[https://taprun.com/revenue/](https://taprun.com/revenue/)

~~~
simlevesque
Thank you !

------
tixocloud
Not directly related to website monetization but I found Founders At Work very
useful in terms of the different ways startups can find a path to revenue:

[http://www.apress.com/us/book/9781590597149](http://www.apress.com/us/book/9781590597149)

------
llccbb
You can check the affiliate link in my blog for my amazon list of useful web
monetization books.

~~~
trcollinson
There doesn't seem to be any blog link in your profile.

~~~
pesfandiar
I suppose that was a joke.

------
philiphodgen
[http://tractionbook.com](http://tractionbook.com) \- might be useful.

------
gesman
warriorforum

